# bloodline



## rising star pitbulls (Apr 1, 2009)

how do i find out what my dogs bloodline is?


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Has to have papers.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Without a pedigree you can never really know for sure. Some bloodlines tend to have a certain look but you can never be 100% sure.


----------

